# What a waste of time



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I went out for an initial secure that according to the inspector 1. the property is vacant 2. it is a single family home.
Well guess what, it is actually a 4 family house and as I am looking in the window to see that the electric is on one of the tenants comes out and asks why I am there?
What the hell are these people doing? I just counted that this is the 4th house out of 7 that was occupied when I get there.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I had that with SG they sent me to do initials earlier this month and one had everything still in it and a 150k motor home and construction equipment in the pole barn and they said to do it so I called the realtor and the realtor first was laughing plus kinda mad be Use I was mowing on April 4 th and that the homeowner hasn't even gone through the eviction process it's in a short sale. So basically I started calling all agents or brokers before I did anything to verify with them it is indeed vacant because all these regionals and nationals push paper and press buttons all day and they don't know their just telling you what their screen says so they can get the contractor off the phone to talk to their friend in the next cubicle.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

On every initial secure, you should treat it as if it is occupied. NEVER trust someone who only makes $2 an inspection to do a good job. 

Ironhorse 5


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I went out for an initial secure that according to the inspector 1. the property is vacant 2. it is a single family home.
> Well guess what, it is actually a 4 family house and as I am looking in the window to see that the electric is on one of the tenants comes out and asks why I am there?
> What the hell are these people doing? I just counted that this is the 4th house out of 7 that was occupied when I get there.


Come on guys SMARTER NOT HARDER. Call the electrical or water providers. If it is not too far this is one thing but when it is 70 miles away it is a waste of time and money !! I take my truck when the utils have been of or are showing consumption of MINIMAL usage, otherwise its teh 37 MPG honda. MInimal usage is furnace on or reefer on type of consumption. ON ALL orders I do this and the people at the utilities companies KNOW my voice.

BLAH BLAH BLAH privacy laws. They WILL tell you about consumption if you tell them why you are calling and tell them that is ALL you want to know about the account. If they say they will not cooperate " OK thanks and I understand". is what I say Then I call back and get a different operator who will cooperate.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Come on guys SMARTER NOT HARDER. Call the electrical or water providers. If it is not too far this is one thing but when it is 70 miles away it is a waste of time and money !! I take my truck when the utils have been of or are showing consumption of MINIMAL usage, otherwise its teh 37 MPG honda. MInimal usage is furnace on or reefer on type of consumption. ON ALL orders I do this and the people at the utilities companies KNOW my voice.
> 
> BLAH BLAH BLAH privacy laws. They WILL tell you about consumption if you tell them why you are calling and tell them that is ALL you want to know about the account. If they say they will not cooperate " OK thanks and I understand". is what I say Then I call back and get a different operator who will cooperate.




Next time i get one i'll call you and let you try that here.................


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt when did they change?

You used to brag to me all the time about how they'd help you. 
When I'd call and complain about the nonsense I'd run into you'd tell me it wasn't like that there.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Matt when did they change?
> 
> You used to brag to me all the time about how they'd help you.
> When I'd call and complain about the nonsense I'd run into you'd tell me it wasn't like that there.


Lincoln County where I hardly ever draw a work order is a pain in the azz.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Matt when did they change?
> 
> You used to brag to me all the time about how they'd help you.
> When I'd call and complain about the nonsense I'd run into you'd tell me it wasn't like that there.


Some things are starting to change, not much though.

There is one nearby city water dept that has started giving us a hard time when it comes to shutting off & turning on services, but it seems to be only the angry woman who works behind the desk. I now have the cell #'s for the 2 guys out in the field & just bypass the office completely whenever I need something done up there.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Lincoln County where I hardly ever draw a work order is a pain in the azz.


Interesting, I don't think I've ever had to deal with utilities up there. 
Did you try talking nice?:whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Interesting, I don't think I've ever had to deal with utilities up there.
> Did you try talking nice?:whistling2:





Lmfao,


He probably went Walter on them.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Lmfao,
> 
> 
> He probably went Walter on them.











I love walter


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Come on guys SMARTER NOT HARDER. Call the electrical or water providers.


The elimination of the $4 inspection cures this problem.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Next time i get one i'll call you and let you try that here.................


What are you saying exactly ?? That if there were a murder there they could not figure it out cuz all duh DNA is the same ?? Seriously have you tried this before ?? It WORKS Perhaps it my charming persona NOT


----------

